# Double row of teeth



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Everybody!

Yesterday out vet came to our house to give my 7 year old German Shepherd, Max, his yearly shots. He's a big boy and is very gentle, however when we take him to the vet's office he turns into Cujo. So the vet comes to our house to give the 3 cats and Max their vaccinations. Ok anyway, so while he was there, I asked him to look at Poochie's mouth. I didnt know if it was my imagination but it looked like he had a double row of teeth at certain areas in his mouth. Not everywhere but certain teeth. The vet confirmed that yes he does have baby & adult teeth. He said this is not uncommon in small breed dogs. He said to wait awhile to see if he loses the baby teeth, if not he will need surgery.

Have any of you incountered this with your babies? Is it painful for Poochie?(he sure doesnt seem like he's in pain) Do you think I should wait and if so how long do I wait for these baby teeth to come out?

Thanks so much for any input you can give me! You guys are great!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How old is Poochie? A lot of vets remove the retained baby teeth during neutering at around six months of age. My vet perfers to wait, depending on the individual situation. Catcher had a ton of retained baby teeth and by the time he was a year old they all had fallen out except one and I'm not sure if it is still there now either. 

From what I have heard, if the two rows are real close together it can cause food to get stuck between them and cause decay, etc. So, I would take your vets's advice on how to handle the retained teeth. My vet does not use anesthesia for removing the retained teeth but rather uses a sedative.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Years ago, I had this happen with a little Yorkie. He ended up having 21 teeth pulled. The important thing is to make sure your dog doesn't get any infection. If you see extra redness, swollen gums, or notice a fowl smell, go to the vet. 
Your vet is right in that retained teeth is common in this breed. When the spay/neuter is done, the extra teeth are often removed at the same time.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi poochie's mom, My Peanut had that problem too. A lot of his puppy teeth didn't fall out on their own. He got neutered at 6 months and his teeth didn't seem like a problem then so I didn't do anything about it. In Feb, he was 13 months and I got them pulled while he got his dental cleaning. I know every dog is different, but I would never have imagined the amount of pain Peanut was in from his teeth. He has never been fond of kibble time, but the day after his teeth were pulled he finished his bowl in record time. I finally realized that he does like kibble, they were just to hard for him to eat with all the pain he was in. I feel like such an awful mom for making him wait it out and suffer from the pain for so long. His breath was horrific from all the little food crumbs that got stuck in between his teeth and also his bite is a little off from the teeth crowding. 

Tic on the other hand is almost 6 months and he will be neutered soon, but all of his puppy teeth besides the canines have fallen out on their own. Those will be pulled when he gets neutered. He's never shown any signs of pain from his teeth. He just spits out the loose ones like it's no big deal. My thought is that I want to avoid extra surgeries, so if poochie is due for a neuter get his teeth pulled while he's already under. I'm not a fan of anesthisia (sp?) and I try to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Poochie is almost 8 months old. I can only see 6 or 7 teeth that have a double row. I have been checking his gums and Max's vet did also and said he didnt see a problem. The teeth are not real close together, there is a nice gap. Hopefully he will be like Catcher and they will fall out in the near future. Poochie sees his doctor next month, so unless I see a problem with his gums, I will talk to him them and see what he suggests. I was just really surprised that this happens. I had never heard of it before. 

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. had four teeth pulled when she went in for her spay. the vet said that they probably weren't hurting her, but because they were so close together, it would be a good idea while she was under anesthisia anyway. she's gotten them checked since then, and the gums healed up fine. i decided that since she wouldn't feel them being pulled anyway, and it only cost $20 for all of them to be pulled, to go ahead and take care of it now.

i hope poochie's fall out on his own. will he be going in to be nuetered anyway?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie had a double row as well. The bottom front row of teeth to be exact. I had to wait to get Kodie neutered because he was so tiny... so when kodie was neutered (usually its supposed to be around 6 months of age) at 1yr 4 months of so... kodie's double row of teeth were still there... so they ended up pulling out 7 baby teeth altogether. His mouth looked WONDERFUL when i picked him up the next day. The double row needs to be pulled out or as people have mentioned... its will become a problem later in life. Infections or bacteria.. not to mention sometimes its painful to the dog. I think it kinda bothering kodie because one baby tooth that was pulled was in the way of him chewing. Did you neuter your baby already? I wouldnt wait longer than 1yr but i'm NOT a vet. Is the double row in the same location as Kodie's, front bottom row? If it is.. i dont see how they will fall out on their own at this point because your pup is already 8months old....


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm still debating on the neutering. I always have all of my furbabies neutered, male and female. However, a friend of mine has a 2 year old female maltese that she would like to breed with my Poochie next year. She was never bred before. I'm not sure how I feel about it. On one hand I'm thinking, YEAH







I will have another little malt to love. But then I'm thinking do I want to wait till Poochie is almost 2 to get him neutered??? I want to talk to his doctor about this next month. I want to do what is best for him. 

I love all of my pets, 3 cats, 2 dogs, 1 Yellow Naped Amazon and 1 African Grey Parrot. But this little Maltese of mine has really captured my heart. He's a momma's boy thats for sure. He is always so happy and full of fun. I smile just thinking about him. Luckily I'm the office manager here where I work, so days when I really miss him, my husband will bring him in for a visit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

> Kodie had a double row as well. The bottom front row of teeth to be exact. I had to wait to get Kodie neutered because he was so tiny... so when kodie was neutered (usually its supposed to be around 6 months of age) at 1yr 4 months of so... kodie's double row of teeth were still there... so they ended up pulling out 7 baby teeth altogether. His mouth looked WONDERFUL when i picked him up the next day. The double row needs to be pulled out or as people have mentioned... its will become a problem later in life. Infections or bacteria.. not to mention sometimes its painful to the dog. I think it kinda bothering kodie because one baby tooth that was pulled was in the way of him chewing. Did you neuter your baby already? I wouldnt wait longer than 1yr but i'm NOT a vet. Is the double row in the same location as Kodie's, front bottom row? If it is.. i dont see how they will fall out on their own at this point because your pup is already 8months old....
> 
> Yes, Poochie's are all on the bottom. The more I am reading all of your posts, I am wondering if Poochie might be in pain. He still does not like any kibble that I have tried. Or maybe he just can't eat it. I always have to soak his food. His appt is August 8th, maybe I will see if I can move it up. I sure don't want him in any pain.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poochiesmom_@Jul 7 2005, 02:03 PM
> *I'm still debating on the neutering. I always have all of my furbabies neutered, male and female. However,  a friend of mine has a 2 year old female maltese that she would like to breed with my Poochie next year. She was never bred before. I'm not sure how I feel about it. On one hand I'm thinking, YEAH
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Here is a thread regarding neutering and breeding. There are some other good ones but I can't seem to find them!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=2714


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poochiesmom_@Jul 7 2005, 01:03 PM
> *I'm still debating on the neutering. I always have all of my furbabies neutered, male and female. However,  a friend of mine has a 2 year old female maltese that she would like to breed with my Poochie next year. She was never bred before. I'm not sure how I feel about it. On one hand I'm thinking, YEAH
> 
> 
> ...


Has he been tested for liver shunt? Have his patellas been OFA certified? Has he finished his championship in a reputable venue? How does his pedigree and conformation compliment this particular bitch?


----------

